# Looooookkkkkkkkkk



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

LOOKIE MICRO_T OWNERS!!!! ALUMINUM!!!!!!!!




http://hot-racing.com/index.cgi?c=234


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's right you to can have a $1000 Micro-T


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

YA BABY !!!! Just make sure it has a BRP body on it


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yep


----------

